# Shrimping the West Coast



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Haven't been in five or six years, but I used to kill 'em around the Venice area at night.
When I lived on Siesta we walked the big grass flats in Sarasota bay.

Tides are perfect for the next couple of days with a strong outgoing under a full moon.
Anyone else been dipping lately?

I use a long handled shrimp net under a head lamp.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

We don’t exactly tear um up....lol It is fun for the kids though.


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Not your area but someone told me to chum with cat food to catch more shrimp so I bought a bunch and made messy chum balls and caught less shrimp and a bunch of catfish. You guys do the catfood or chum thing?


----------

